# Portraits of Stan and Olly...



## jordancorey (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi, this is a charcoal drawing of the late, great Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy. Please let me know what you think of it. I really enjoyed drawing this as I use to love watching them as a child. 

Chris

http://www.portraitsfromyourphotos.co.uk/


----------

